

Eyeballing Skill Test (Are you pixel perfect?) - franze
http://woodgears.ca/eyeball

======
WesleyJohnson
3.85 in 313 seconds. Parallelograms were my worst with 19.5, 4.8 and 11.6
units off respectively. I had a couple perfects 0.0 which were on the line
segments and splitting the angles. Also had a few under 1.0. I feel
accomplished! Pretty fun little test.

